# Potential Competition in Georgia, USA



## Torch (Oct 27, 2014)

Over the past couple of months, I've been working on organizing a competition in Georgia. I have a venue lined up and (probably) a delegate as well. Now I need to gauge the community interest in this competition so that we can know how many people to expect. So the question is, would you be interested in a Georgia competition? We're looking at a January or February date.


----------



## obelisk477 (Oct 27, 2014)

Where in Georgia?


----------



## Torch (Oct 27, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> Where in Georgia?



In Lithia Springs, west of Atlanta.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd be down for that. I'd also be happy to judge and help organize/set up for you guys needed it. I'm pretty flexible as far as dates go in December and January (except for the week around New Years.


----------



## thomaspolinard (Oct 28, 2014)

id love to go just tell me the time and i might be able to go


----------



## Torch (Oct 30, 2014)

Due to a change in circumstances, this competition will almost certainly not be happening before the end of the year. I've updated the original post to reflect this.


----------



## giorgi (Oct 30, 2014)

probably Yes if it actually was in a country Georgia  when I saw title I thought it was georgian competition you should change title to Georgia, USA


----------



## Torch (Oct 30, 2014)

giorgi said:


> probably Yes if it actually was in a country Georgia  when I saw title I thought it was georgian competition you should change title to Georgia, USA



Changed.


----------



## Aussie (Oct 30, 2014)

I would defiantly attend to a Georgian Competition.  If this works out, could you consider adding the 6x6 event?


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Oct 30, 2014)

I would definitely attend. I will definitely be there if the date is right. Im super excited to attend if it is happening. Hey Ray, I would also be happy to judge and scramble if necessary.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 31, 2014)

The likelihood I would come is directly proportional to the amount of rounds of OH, 5x5, Skewb, and 7x7 present.


----------



## Torch (Oct 31, 2014)

Aussie said:


> I would defiantly attend to a Georgian Competition.  If this works out, could you consider adding the 6x6 event?





Ninja Storm said:


> The likelihood I would come is directly proportional to the amount of rounds of OH, 5x5, Skewb, and 7x7 present.



Nothing about events will be decided until I get a delegate for sure. However, I'd bet on OH and Skewb yes, 5-7 probably not.


----------



## CubitGames (Nov 5, 2014)

If it is held near Atlanta i will most likely come. Only problem is the last Georgia competition results i saw (which i think was held by Torch) had all the people getting under 30 seconds, best i can get is about 50 seconds and thats when using CFOP. I only use the 7 algorithm method for OLL though, and i only know 4 of them. But i have PLL down. anyway if you do hold it i would be happy to me a timer/judge when im not competing.


----------



## Torch (Nov 5, 2014)

CubitGames said:


> If it is held near Atlanta i will most likely come. Only problem is the last Georgia competition results i saw (which i think was held by Torch) had all the people getting under 30 seconds, best i can get is about 50 seconds and thats when using CFOP. I only use the 7 algorithm method for OLL though, and i only know 4 of them. But i have PLL down. anyway if you do hold it i would be happy to me a timer/judge when im not competing.



Don't worry about your times! If you look at the results of the Kansas competition that just happened, 8 people were slower than 50 seconds. It's always great to come out to a competition and meet other cubers, no matter how fast or slow you are.

Anyway, I may know what the date will be by the end of the week. It will possibly be in January.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Nov 5, 2014)

I would very possibly attend a Georgia competition. Just would depend of availability of the day.
(For you Northern GA and SC people: there is a Charlotte NC competition very soon http://www.cubingusa.com/charlotteopenfall2014/index.php )


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd say I have about a 50% chance of going. It depends on my mom's work. I would hope so, though.


----------



## cubekid57 (Nov 7, 2014)

I would definately go if it is held early next year


----------



## Torch (Nov 17, 2014)

Unfortunately, I do not think I will be able to organize this competition. If anyone else in the area wants to organize a competition, I will be more than happy to help in any way I can. Thanks for all the interest and my apologies for not being able to come through.


EDIT: I'm looking for a new venue. If it works out, I'll post an update.


----------



## 2cubed4u (Nov 26, 2014)

I'll be there if I can for sure!


----------



## Torch (Dec 21, 2014)

Okay, this competition is getting back on track, and it will probably happen in late May. We're still in the early planning stages, so I don't have any more info right more.


----------



## tallstack97 (Jan 16, 2015)

i need a date an i will be there


----------



## Torch (Jan 16, 2015)

tallstack97 said:


> i need a date an i will be there



The official announcement (including the date) will come as soon as we have the date reserved for sure. That will probably be in the next week or two.


----------

